# Big G, 2.0



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

New and improved, stream-lined, condensed and BS-free...

*Big G's journal, 2.0*



Ref: Old journal (5/17/07:165lb-3/14/08:190lb)​


----------



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/17/08*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:2x5
150lb:1x5
160lb:3x5 PR
165lb:1x4??¼

*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+47??½lb:2x5(just!),1x3??¾ PR


*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating reverse grip w/straps over 350lb.
225lb:1x5
275lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
365lb:1x5
415lb:1x5
last reps 20-30%
barely hanging on!

*Bar Hangs*
57sec.

*Decline situps *
1x25 w/twist
1x11 throw/catch 8lb ball
1x9
upper leg burning/weak​


----------



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/19/08*

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:4mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45??º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 9 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting at bottom of movement
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
265lb:3x5 PR
270lb:1x5
5wks ago 1RM was 275lb.


*Rack Pulls *
just above the knee 
power rack: 4holes visible under support bars 
225lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
405lb:1x2
then w/straps...
405lb:1x5
440lb:3x5 PR


*Partial Squats*
top half of movement only
power rack:14 holes visible under supports
405lb:1x5
455lb:1x5
515lb:3x5 PR 
5lb up on last week 


Good one!​


----------



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/20/08*

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

chest still sore from last week 

*Bench press*
power rack: 7 holes visible under supports
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
205lb:3x5 
230lb:1x5, 1x4??¼, 1x2??¼ 
225lb:1x4??¼
 hmmm... lame

*Supported T-Bar Row*
105lb:1x5
120lb:1x5
137??½lb:3x5 
2??½lb up on last week
last reps only 50%ish

*BB Lockouts *
top 33% of bench press only 
power rack: 9 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
275lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
380lb:1x2 
365lb:1x3, 1x2
3min RI...
365lb:1x5, 1x4??½
 weak. 425lb:1x2 last week 

*Calf Press*
smith machine
315lb:1x15, 1x20, 1x15
toe pain on first set​


----------



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/24/08*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:2x5
150lb:1x5
160lb:3x5 
165lb:1x5 PR
next week 165lb:3x5

*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+47??½lb:2x5, 1x4 +1neg

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating reverse grip w/straps over 350lb.
135lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
315lb:2x5
365lb:2x5 (50-70% reps)
405lb:2x5 (30-40% reps)

*Bar Hangs*
none. forgot 
last week 57sec.

*Decline situps *
max decline on bench
1x25 w/twist
1x20 w/twist
upper leg burning/weak
​


----------



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/26/08*

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3??½mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45??º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports
(was 9holes. now 10 to remove lower back involvement)
BB on supports, starting from bottom position
upper leg just above parallel at base of movement.
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
275lb:3x5 PR
285lb:1x5 PR

*Rack Pulls *
just above the knee 
power rack: 4holes visible under support bars 
225lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
405lb:1x2??½
then w/straps...
405lb:1x5
445lb:1x5 PR

*Partial Squats*
top half of movement only
power rack:14 holes visible under supports
NONE - OUT OF TIME.
Last week; 405lb:1x5. 455lb:1x5. 515lb:3x5.​


----------



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/28/08*

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Bench press*
power rack: 7 holes visible under supports
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x5
230lb:3x5 PR
250lb:1x1 PR
240lb:1x4 PR

*Supported T-Bar Row*
105lb:1x5
120lb:1x5
137??½lb:3x5
last reps only 50%ish

*BB Lockouts *
top 33% of bench press only 
power rack: 9 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
265lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
365lb:1x5 
405lb:1x5
445lb:1x2 PR
415lb:2x5

OUT OF TIME - BACK TO WORK

...

AFTER WORK - BACK TO GYM

*Calf Press*
smith machine
225lb:1x25
250lb:1x25
275lb:1x20
315lb:1x18, 1x17
325lb:1x16 PR

then...

Hot-tub
Sauna
Steam Room


Nice!​


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

*3/31/08 (Mon)*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
150lb:1x5
160lb:3x5 
165lb:5,5,3 PR
left failed

*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+47½lb:3x5 PR

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating reverse grip
135lb:1x10
225lb:1x5
275lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
365lb:1x3 no straps PR
365lb:1x5 w/straps

*Bar Hangs*
no RI after shrugs
short on time, lunch over
51sec

*Decline situps *
none. out of time.​


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

A very solid workout, Big G!

Oh, and you can do military presses and I can't...so you suck.


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

*4/2/08 (Wed)*

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports
(was 9holes. now 10 to remove lower back involvement)
BB on supports, starting from bottom position
upper leg just above parallel at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
285lb:3x5 PR
300lb:1x5 PR
First ever 300lb squat & hit 5 reps. 
R4:leaned fwd a little.
R5:not fully down

*Rack Pulls *
just above the knee 
power rack: 4holes visible under support bars 
225lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
405lb:1x3 PR
then w/straps...
405lb:1x5
455lb:1x4 PR

*Partial Squats*
top half of movement only
power rack:14 holes visible under supports
405lb:1x5
455lb:1x5
525lb:1x5 PR
torso good & solid.​


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

*4/4/08 (Fri) - 4/18/08 (Fri)*

Flu.
​


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

*4/22/08 (Tues)*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
150lb:1x5
165lb:3x5 PR
170lb:1x3 PR
Dang! 

*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+47??½lb:5,4??¾,2??½
Grr!Weak!

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating reverse grip
135lb:1x10
225lb:1x5
305lb:1x5
then w/straps...
365lb:2x5(70%ish)
405lb:1x5(30%ish)

*Bar Hangs*
52sec
 Hmm...

*Decline situps *
max decline
Twisting:1x25
Throw/Catch 8lb ball:1x13(fail)​


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

*4/23/08*

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45??º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from bottom position
upper leg just above parallel at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
290lb:1x4
280lb:5,4
275lb:1x4
Weaker after flu.

*Rack Pulls *
just above the knee 
power rack: 4holes visible under support bars 
225lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
then w/straps...
405lb:1x5
455lb:1x5 PR
1 extra rep

*Partial Squats*
top half of movement only
power rack:14 holes visible under supports
NONE. OUT OF TIME.
Last week; 405lb:1x5, 455lb:1x5, 525lb:1x5 PR

*Calf Press*
smith machine, foot on riser
225lb:1x25
275lb:1x25​


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

*4/25/08 (Fri)*

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Bench press*
power rack: 7 holes visible under supports
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x5
235lb:5,5,4
255lb:miss(2min RI)

*Supported T-Bar Row*
105lb:1x5
120lb:1x5
135lb:2x5
125lb:1x2
last reps on last 
two sets only 50%ish.
 was 137??½lb:3x5 pre flu.

*BB Lockouts* 
top 33% of bench press only 
power rack: 9 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
275lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
365lb:1x5 
410lb:1x4??½
410lb:1x3??½
405lb:1x1
bummed. weak after flu.

*Calf Press*
smith machine
NONE. Did them on Wed. Oops.​


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

*4/28/08 (Mon)*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
150lb:1x5
170lb:3x5 PR
180lb:1x3 PR
Note:180lb>Old 1RM. 
Kewl.

*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+47??½lb:1x2,3??¾(+2-ves)
BW+47??½lb:1x3??½(+2-ves)
Weird. Was 47??½lb:3x5 pre flu.
Mil.Press PRs affecting #s? Hmm...

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating reverse grip
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:2x5
then w/straps...
315lb:2x5(100%)
365lb:2x5(70-80%ish)
405lb:None.Out of time.

*Bar Hangs*
None.Out of time.
Last week:52sec

*Decline situps *
None.Out of time.​


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, shitload of PRs in here.

Good job


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

great workouts!


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

Dang! Last entry was 4/28/08.

I've got a ton of updating to do!

Here goes...​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45??º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from bottom position
upper leg just above parallel at base of movement.
135lb:1x6
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
275lb:3x5

*Rack Pulls *
just above the knee 
power rack: 4holes visible under support bars 
225lb:1x5
315lb:2x5
365lb:2x5
then w/straps...
415lb:2x5
465lb:2x5 PR
500lb:1x3 PR
 1st-ever ??¼ton! 

*Partial Squats*
upper leg 45??º to floor at base of movement
power rack:14 holes visible under supports
NONE. OUT OF TIME.
2wks ago; 405lb:1x5, 455lb:1x5, 525lb:1x5 PR
*
Calf Press*
smith machine, foot on riser
NONE. OUT OF TIME.​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/3/08 (Sat)*

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL
at home, in the garage...

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Bench press*
power rack: 7 holes visible under supports
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x5
235lb:4½
230lb:5,4
225lb:4
weaker than last wk 

*BO Rows*
115lb:1x10
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
205lb:3x5
last rep 80%ish.

*BB Lockouts *
in power rack, BB on supports,
starting from the bottom position.
lower than normal (only have 300lb of weights)
upper arm between 45º and horizontal at base of movement
205lb:1x5
255lb:1x5
300lb:miss 
285lb:4,3,3
250lb:1x5​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/4/08-5/8/08*

Data lost.
Dammit.
​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/9/08 (Fri)*

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from bottom position
upper leg just above parallel at base of movement.
155lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
235lb:1x5
255lb:3x5
305lb:miss

*Deadlifts *
no straps.
from the floor.
alternating over/under grip
225lb:1x5
315lb:2x5
365lb:2x5
375:1x1 PR 
came up really slowly​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/12/08 (Mon)*

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Bench press*
power rack: 7 holes visible under supports
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x5
225lb:5
240lb:5,4,3
250lb:1x1 PR
Kewl! 

*BO Rows*
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
210lb:3x5 PR
last 2reps 80%ish.

*BB Lockouts *
in power rack, BB on supports,
starting from the bottom position,
9 holes visible under supports.
upper arm 45??º to floor at base of movement
315lb:1x5
405lb:1x3
385lb:5,3​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/14/08 (Wed)*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x5
175lb:5,5,4 PR
2min RI...
185lb:1x2 PR


*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+45lb:5,4¾,3¾(+2-ves)
lost strength on chins. hmm...
2min RI...
BW+70lb:1¾(+2-ves) PR?

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating over/under (reverse) grip
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x5
225lb:2x5
275lb:2x5
315lb:2x5
365lb:1x2(right grip)
365lb:1x4(left grip)
NO STRAPS! 

*Bar Hangs*
None. Fuck it. 

*Decline situps *
Out of time.​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/15/08-5/19/08*

Skipped legs & chest from end of last week.
Mum visiting from England (2nd trip in 10yrs). 
Off work Thurs & Fri. Hangin'-out w/Mum. ​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/20 (Tues)*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x5
180lb:3x5 PR
2min RI...
190lb:5,3½ PR



*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+45lb:5,5,4(just)
lost strength on chins. hmm...
2min RI...
BW+70lb:2 @ approx 95% (+2-ves)

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating over/under (reverse) grip
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x5
225lb:2x5
275lb:2x5
315lb:2x5
365lb:1x5 (80% ish)
365lb:1x4 (right grip)
better than last wk 
NO STRAPS! ​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/21/08 (Wed)*

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL
Should be leg day. Didn't feel up to it.

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Bench press*
power rack: 7 holes visible under supports
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
185lb:1x10
240lb:5,5,4
2min RI...
255lb:1x1 PR
1st-ever bench over 250lb 

*BO Rows*
Double OH grip.
pulled bar to abs
not bent very far over,
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:3x5 PR 
last rep of each set 90-70%ish.
might've been a bit too heavy.

*BB Lockouts *
in power rack, BB on supports,
starting from the bottom position,
9 holes visible under supports.
upper arm 45??º to floor at base of movement
225lb:1x10
315lb:1x5
365lb:1x5
405lb:1x5
455lb:miss
435:1x??½
lifted but couldn't lock.
still, not too shabby. ​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/23/08 (Fri)*

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45? right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from bottom position
upper leg just above parallel at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
290lb:5,3,5
lost balance/fell fwd on set 2. Oops!
2min RI...
305lb:miss.

*Deadlifts *
no straps.
from the floor.
alternating over/under grip
225lb:1x5
275lb:1x5
325lb:1x4 (grip)
350:3,0(miss)
Nothing left! ​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/26/08-5/27/08*

Mon 5/26 = Memorial Day
Tues 5/27 = Too busy at work.
Plus... Mum still in town, visiting.​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/28/08 (Wed)*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
140lb:1x5
160lb:1x5
185lb:5,5,4 PR
2min RI...
195lb:miss
2min RI...
195lb:miss(again)

*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+45lb:5,5,4(just)
lost strength on chins. hmm...
2min RI...
BW+70lb:1??¾ (+2-ves)
same. no improvement. 

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating over/under (reverse) grip
135lb:1x10
225lb:2x5
315lb:2x5
365lb:2x5 (90% ish)
then w/straps...
415lb:1x (50% ish)​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*5/29/08 (Thurs) & 5/30/08 (Fri)*

WORKOUT: LEGS
& 
WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

Data lost.
Dammit.
​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*6/2/08 (Mon) & 6/3/08 (Tues)*

Mum left for UK early Mon' a.m.
Up late talking/goodbyes Sun' p.m.
Mon' v.v.tired at work. 
Home early for Zzzs.

Tues' forgot gym kit. ​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*6/4/08 (Wed)*

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
140lb:1x5
160lb:1x5
190lb:5,4,2 PR
2min RI...
195lb:miss(same)

*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+45lb:5,5,4??¾
no chage. hmm...
2min RI...
BW+70lb:1x2 (98% last rep) +3 -ves.
a little better

*Shrugs*
power rack, 6 holes visible under supports. 
free-weight, alternating over/under (reverse) grip
225lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
365lb:1x5 (90% ish)
then w/straps...
405lb:1x2
quick regrip
then...
405lb:1x2 (75%ish)​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*6/5/08*

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports
BB on supports, starting from bottom position
upper leg just above parallel at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
295lb:5,5,miss 
took 70lb off bar, took 3min RI,
lifted bar to top position of movement
then did...
295lb:1x4 (failing #5). 
total of 14 reps w/295lb definitely = PR 
even though I did do 300:1x3 once 

*Deadlifts *
no straps.
from the floor.
alternating over/under grip
225lb:1x5
325lb:1x4 (left grip)
325lb:1x4 (right grip)
365:0(miss)

Out of time.​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*6/6/08 (Fri)*

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Bench press*
power rack: 7 holes visible under supports
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement
BB on supports, starting from the bottom position
185lb:1x10
245lb:3x5 PR
2min RI...
260lb:1x2 PR 
Old 1RM:255lb (last wk)


*BO Rows*
Double OH grip.
pulled bar to abs
not bent very far over,
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:3x5 PR 
last rep of each set 80-50%ish.
weaker.  too heavy.

*BB Lockouts *
in power rack, BB on supports,
starting from the bottom position,
9 holes visible under supports.
upper arm 45º to floor at base of movement
225lb:1x10
315lb:1x5
405lb:1x5
445lb:1x2 PR?
425lb:1x3
405lb:1x5

*Calf Press*
on smith machine
w/ball of foot on small riser
225:1x20
315:1x15

out of time.​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*06/11/08 (Wed)*

*** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING ***

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Warmup*
2-3mins swinging 10lb plates around, every which way.

*Seated Military Press*
power rack, 13 holes visible under supports.
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x3
180lb:1x2
2-3min RIs...
195lb:1x1 PR
215lb:1x1 PR
220lb:miss
1st-ever over-200lb military press!


*Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+45lb:5,5,4¾
BW+70lb:1x2 
BW+80lb:1x1 PR
BW+90lb:1x1 (98%) PR
Old 1RM was BW+70lb 2mo ago.


*Shrugs*
data lost. #s were smiliar to usual.
didn't do 1RM test w/shrugs.


*** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING ***​


----------



## Big G (Jun 14, 2008)

*6/13/08 (Fri) - Friday the 13th... Ooo!*

*** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING ***

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Warmup*
elliptical:3mins, fwd/bckwrd and twisted 45º right/left
dynamic stretching: straight-leg high kicks (front leg ext)

*Squats *
BB on rack pins, starting from TOP of movement
power-rack: 10 holes visible under supports at 
base of movement (upper leg just above parallel).
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x3
225lb:1x2
275lb:1x1
295lb:1x1
315lb:1x1 PR
1st-ever over-300lb squat!
then...
335lb:1x1 PR 
(leaned fwd a little)
345lb:miss.
3-4min RIs on last reps/sets.


*Deadlifts *
no straps.
from the floor.
alternating over/under grip
all done in last 15mins of workout
225lb:1x5
275lb:1x2
315lb:1x1 
355lb:1x1
380:miss
Old 1RM:375lb (2-3wks ago)
PR attempt. Failed. 
Legs fried from squats?
RIs to short? ...

Out of time.

*** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING *** 1RM TESTING ***
​


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome numbers, seems like your hitting a pr every workout.

You plain on gaining weight or mantaining?


----------



## Big G (Jul 27, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> You plain on gaining weight or mantaining?



I've been trying to get stronger.


----------



## steel (Jul 29, 2008)

keep it up! - id hate to miss a day of entering your data tho must be a pain in the ass having to rememember all that!

im impressed by the detail and set up of your journal though!


----------



## Big G (Jun 3, 2009)

It's been a while. Not sure if this data drops off if it's not accessed after a certain period. Planning to copy to blog onto my own website (hugo.us.com/blog). Sorry to have bothered you. Hope you understand.

All the best,
G.
PS. If you're new here I strongly recommend this site. There are some really, really great people on here and you can learn a lot (if you're polite!). God bless.


----------



## Big G (Dec 12, 2011)

Update (3 years later!)...

I continued working out and eating well through May 2009, but one morning I woke to find what felt like a stone inside my foot, and every time I would take a step it would make a strange snapping sensation. I concluded that I had inadvertently injured myself, so I stopped all leg workouts, hoping it would heal. It didn't!

By October 2009 I had seen my doctor, a physical therapist, foot doctor, & was finally referred to a surgeon! =( The diagnosis was a Morton's Nueroma (an inflamed nerve between two toe bones, and it would need to be cut out). I would lose the feeling in two toes but it would fix the (extremely) aggravating clicking & aching.

Surgery was December 2009, and it was a disaster!!

Twelve weeks later I was in more pain than ever, and the incessant clicking inside my foot was still there. I returned to the surgeon. He agreed he'd "missed it" but, in a bizarre attempt to apparently comfort me, he told me he had cut a "sizable section of tissue" out of my foot. For an additional $3,000 he would be happy to try again.

I went nuts! I threatened to sue and, shortly thereafter, received an offer in the mail offering to refund my $3,000 deductible if I waived all liability. Needing the $3k for another surgery (by another surgeon!) I reluctantly agreed.

The next surgery was in May 2010. I had been limping for a year by this point. 

This surgeon (Dr.Moeller: Columbus,OH) found, and I quote, "a foreign mass the size of your pinky finger, in a hotdog-sized sack of water, with 12-inch tentacles wrapped entirely around the inside of the foot." 

WTF!!?

The prior surgeon had apparently removed a tendon from my foot in an effort to make room for the foreign mass. Dr Moeller told me there was no possible way he could not have seen it. It was the largest mass she had ever removed from someone's foot, and she had keep me under for 3x the usual time in order to remove the multiple tentacles.

Crutches, physical therapy & limping continue for the next six months, by which time my hip had rotated, seized, & hurt all day every day. More physical therapy for my hip followed.

So here I am... 18 month's past the second surgery, and I finally have the go-ahead to return to the gym.

I've lost 10lb and my body fat has increased to around 15%. My hip still aches and it makes loud snapping noises from time to time. But apparently that's not necessarily a bad thing (although it doesn't sound good to me!).

Anyhoo... Today was my first day back in the gym & it was AWESOME!!

I'm starting a "Big G 3.0" log to document my journey from 187lb & 15%bf, to 175 & 10%bf, then the slow & steady climb to (hopefully) the 200lb goal I never achieved.

Wish me luck!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy crap that's one terrible story. 

Glad things are finally going better and your back at it.


----------



## colochine (Dec 12, 2011)

Big G said:


> Update (3 years later!)...
> 
> I continued working out and eating well through May 2009, but one morning I woke to find what felt like a stone inside my foot, and every time I would take a step it would make a strange snapping sensation. I concluded that I had inadvertently injured myself, so I stopped all leg workouts, hoping it would heal. It didn't!
> 
> ...



GL!! what was the thing removed from the second surgery?


----------



## Big G (Dec 13, 2011)

omerta2010 - I know, right? Crazy ride. So weak now too. 25lb of meat lost. =(



colochine said:


> GL!! what was the thing removed from the second surgery?



"An undetermined mass." That was the lab result. But, essentially, it was a Morton's Nueroma gone wild. 

My feet are messed up though. Surgeries for "calcaneonavicular bars" (bones fusing your feet together), as a child, means that they don't turn inwards at all, and only outward 10-15º. 

Still... if I'd have known I'd given birth to a squid, I would definitely have asked for it to be popped into a little jar, for me to keep, rather than sent off to a lab. =)


----------

